
Ask HN: Is 70k euro a good salary for a senior software engineer in Berlin? - zodin
I recently got offered 70k euro gross from a tech company in Berlin, I got around 7 years of total experience, and the relocation bonus is around 4k euros.<p>I have googled a lot to get some idea whether its a fair offer or not, but still fail to get clarity somehow.<p>Skills &#x2F; Tech involved are Node.js &#x2F; React.js &#x2F; JS Ecosystem in general and Java<p>What do you people think? Is this a fair offer?
======
lm28469
It's not bad nor exceptional. 70k in Berlin allow for a pretty comfy lifestyle
though. Depends on your skills, the company you're joining and the impression
you made during the interview(s).

I know a few devs working for big companies or successful startups who earn
65-70k with less than 4 years of exp.

~~~
zodin
The feedback from the interview was way beyond positive, they were a lot happy
in general, the improvements / downsides were tiny nitpicks even according to
them.

So, am I being low-ball'd? from the googling that I did so far anything above
75k seems for high experience maybe 10+ years, with the skills that I have.
Should I negotiate further?

------
catacombs
> Skills / Tech involved are Node.js / React.js / JS Ecosystem in general and
> Java

You should definitely push for 80-85K. Shit, maybe 90k. It doesn't hurt to aim
high and have the company meet you halfway.

Always negotiate. Never settle.

~~~
zodin
Oh :( I did try to negotiate initially and ended with the number I mentioned.

Is 70k that bad? I thought 75k+ or probably 80k+ is for like lead positions .
Since I had no proper clarity on the job market.

~~~
catacombs
> I thought 75k+ or probably 80k+ is for like lead positions

Absolutely not. That's more entry level.

> Since I had no proper clarity on the job market.

This was a mistake. You should do your due diligence to review as much
publicly available information on salaries for your job, and adjacent ones, as
possible. That way you know exactly how much to negotiate.

~~~
zodin
I did go through the glassdoor / payscale data and had to make a wild guess,
I'm talking about only Berlin, and not other cities.

Oh well.

------
llampx
No, that's not a good salary for what you describe.

~~~
zodin
thanks for the response, what do you think is ideal?

